# Amazon swords aren't growing



## huhu89151734 (Jun 29, 2010)

So I assume you don't have co2 and have low light setup hah? Then it takes time to grow big. Don't try to push it by just sticking a bunch of root tabs under the substrate. That might even burn the roots.... Give it time and let it do its thing, as long as it is not dying or doing funny things.


----------



## Derrick110183 (Jul 28, 2016)

No co2 and just 1 root tabs every 6 square inches of the tank. Thanks for the reply I'm sure they'll grow in time 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Monrankim (May 28, 2016)

Derrick110183 said:


> No co2 and just 1 root tabs every 6 square inches of the tank. Thanks for the reply I'm sure they'll grow in time
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


What kind of substrate are they in? I have low tech tanks and Amazon and Argentine Swords have been very fast growers for me.


----------



## Derrick110183 (Jul 28, 2016)

pool filter sand

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## AdamTill (Jan 22, 2015)

That might be your problem. Thick layers of sand tend to choke out roots.

Cap...sure. Substrate...well, not too many people have long term success.


----------



## Monrankim (May 28, 2016)

AdamTill said:


> That might be your problem. Thick layers of sand tend to choke out roots.
> 
> Cap...sure. Substrate...well, not too many people have long term success.


That would explain why they are not utilizing the root tabs. Pool filter sand is very coarse though, and his heavy rooting Crypts are doing well. IMO I think Swords need something in the substrate more than root tabs and sand.


----------



## Derrick110183 (Jul 28, 2016)

Monrankim said:


> That would explain why they are not utilizing the root tabs. Pool filter sand is very coarse though, and his heavy rooting Crypts are doing well. IMO I think Swords need something in the substrate more than root tabs and sand.


Can you suggest anything 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Monrankim (May 28, 2016)

Derrick110183 said:


> Can you suggest anything
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


I had this Argentine Sword in my 29 gallon tank with aquarium sand (super naturals I think) and it didn't do much at all. It was alive but not growing. When I tore down that tank to swap the substrate out with soil and clay, I planted it in my newly dirted 75 gallon in July. Now it is starting to poke through the surface of the water. When I transplanted it, it was small with 3 or 4 small leaves about 6-8 in. Not the best pic but just for reference.
















This Amazon was a runner less than two months ago.

IMO if you want to go low tech, the best way to go is dirt. My 75's substrate is a mix of sandy top soil (all soil is sandy here in Florida), the top soil said it had sphagnum peat moss in it, a pound of red art clay, natural cat litter from wally world, and Osmocote plus (cheaper than Flourish root tabs). I capped it with black, black diamond blasting sand. Pool filter sand works just as good for capping but it's hard to keep a clean look with it because of the color.


----------



## AdamTill (Jan 22, 2015)

```

```



Monrankim said:


> That would explain why they are not utilizing the root tabs. Pool filter sand is very coarse though, and his heavy rooting Crypts are doing well. IMO I think Swords need something in the substrate more than root tabs and sand.


I suspect the crypts are just better at water column feeding.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Some sword plant's I have tried (hybrid's) don't get very tall, maybe twelve inches.
Amazon,Radican marlbled sword,Echinodorus rubin, Echinodorus rose, grow fairly large fairly quickly IME.
Agree with dirt substrate for best result's .


----------



## AdamTill (Jan 22, 2015)

Mine are growing fine in peat too, if that helps. Didn't do much of anything in a Walstad dirt setup, and exploded when I started PPS Pro + Root tabs.


----------

